# What causes bending brick chimneys?



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

That leaning observation must be a regional thing. Besides some really poor craftsmanship, I have never observed any chimneys that looked like that. 

Around here the mortar is just falling out and brick are spalling off.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

dakzaag said:


> That leaning observation must be a regional thing. Besides some really poor craftsmanship, I have never observed any chimneys that looked like that.
> 
> Around here the mortar is just falling out and brick are spalling off.


And with that post you made it to 1000 Congrats. 

I have never really noticed leaning chimneys either. Most around here have mortar issues and 2 small of footers so they are pulling away from the house.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

dakzaag said:


> That leaning observation must be a regional thing. Besides some really poor craftsmanship, I have never observed any chimneys that looked like that.
> 
> Around here the mortar is just falling out and brick are spalling off.


While I would agree with you that an overwhelming majority of the chimneys in our neck of the woods are like you described, However, there are some leaners in Valpo, Gary & South Bend. I've torn down & rebuilt quite a few of them.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Brickie said:


> While I would agree with you that an overwhelming majority of the chimneys in our neck of the woods are like you described, However, there are some leaners in Valpo, Gary & South Bend. I've torn down & rebuilt quite a few of them.


How often do you guys get affected by elements and how damp air usually is?

I could justify that where Dak leaves doesnt get hit by elements as much,mind you I could be an idiot who thinks that its warm year long in Indiana..

Is weather similar to Vancouver with lots of rain and not much wind?


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

TheItalian204 said:


> How often do you guys get affected by elements and how damp air usually is?
> 
> I could justify that where Dak leaves doesnt get hit by elements as much,mind you I could be an idiot who thinks that its warm year long in Indiana..
> 
> Is weather similar to Vancouver with lots of rain and not much wind?



Take a look at a map of the Great Lakes region of Canada & the US. Look at the bottom portion of Lake Michigan. 

From the Chicago,Illinois -Indiana border on the SE corner of Lake Michigan to the SW corner of the Lake on the Indiana - Michigan state line. That's the general area that I'm referring to. 

We get a lot of lake effect rain, snow & wind. In fact, Porter & Laporte Counties in Indiana & Berrien County in SW Michigan usually get the worst of it more often than not.


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

Stuart, what is the book you posted a page out of? It seems you have a good library.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I've never seen a curved/bent chimney either. Spalled bricks, yes, deteriorated joints yes, half the chimney on the roof or driveway yes, bent or curved, no not really.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> I've never seen a curved/bent chimney either. Spalled bricks, yes, deteriorated joints yes, half the chimney on the roof or driveway yes, bent or curved, no not really.


Plenty of those around here...want some pics? Every time I drive in my neighbourhood I wanna stop like 20 times and start dropping off business cards to every house...all brick deteriorated,all mortar is gone and chimney is bent like crazy...


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Nah, I'm good. I believe it, just not something i've seen


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> Nah, I'm good. I believe it, just not something i've seen


try driving around older buildings in Ottawa..this very well could do with elements as mentioned above...

We are windiest city in Canada and also coldest/hottest city in North America depending on time of year...

Basically we are ****ty place to do masonry work in :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> try driving around older buildings in Ottawa..this very well could do with elements as mentioned above...
> 
> We are windiest city in Canada and also coldest/hottest city in North America depending on time of year...
> 
> Basically we are ****ty place to do masonry work in :laughing:


I'm in the older areas of Ottawa all the time. And of course I'm always looking at masonry, just not something I've ever seen. Like i say, I've seen lots of chimneys in terrible shape, just not bent. And E. Ont gets it's fair share of temperature fluctuation, not quite the same cold as Winnepeg but we do get from -30C to +35C


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

TheItalian204 said:


> Plenty of those around here...want some pics? Every time I drive in my neighbourhood I wanna stop like 20 times and start dropping off business cards to every house...all brick deteriorated,all mortar is gone and chimney is bent like crazy...


Business cards, door hangers or flyers will do. It's not a bad way of trying to drum up some business. We've done it & have had some success.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Brickie said:


> Business cards, door hangers or flyers will do. It's not a bad way of trying to drum up some business. We've done it & have had some success.:thumbsup:


I am really thinking about it.

I know a street where 7 houses in a row needs some major repointing,restoration on their chimneys...its working-class neighborhoud so I dont even think I will charge too much since I gotta get up early myself every morning...

I am thinking to drop off some flyers to this people..


Also I know a senior who probably can't afford the fix...I will try to arrange and fix it for her for free..I read that some of you guys do this and I can see myself giving some help to with ones who are less fortunate than myself.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Fundi said:


> Stuart, what is the book you posted a page out of? It seems you have a good library.


'The Construction of Houses' written by Duncan Marshall.


----------

